# الطاقة الشمسية وطاقة الرياح......



## محمد القداح (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*الطاقة الشمسية وطاقة الرياح*


تستخدم التطبيقات المشروحة في هذا الفصل التيار المستمر DC. يتميز التيار المستمر بخاصية تدعى القطبية polarity. قد يتسبب الإستخدام الخاطئ لقطبية التيار المستمر في إتلاف تجهيزات الشبكة اللاسلكية بشكل قد يستحيل معه إصلاحها مجدداً. سنفترض بأنك قادر على استخدام مقياس رقمي للقدرة الكهربائية للتحقق من قطبية التيار المستمر. لا يشكل التيار المستمر المستخدم في التطبيقات المذكورة في هذا الفصل أي خطر عند ملامسة الأسلاك الناقلة إلا أن البطاريات السائلة الكبيرة قد تنتج تيارات مرتفعة جداً وبالتالي فإن التركيب الخاطئ لسلك ما قد يؤدي إلى حدوث قصر بين قطبي هذه البطاريات سيتسبب مباشرة في توهج هذا السلك وإذابة غلافه العازل. ينبغي لتجنب حدوث الحريق تركيب صمام كهربائي قرب القطب الموجب للبطارية على الدوام، سيحترق هذا الصمام عند الضرورة مانعاً امتداد الحريق إلى السلك. 


تحتوي البطاريات السائلة على حمض كبريتي قادر على التسبب بحروق شديدة، كما ينبعث من هذه البطاريات أثناء شحنها أو عند حدوث قصر بين قطبيها غاز الهيدروجين حتى إذا كانت من النوع محكم الإغلاق. لا بد من تهوية البطاريات السائلة بشكل ملائم لتجنب الإنفجارات خاصة إذا احتوت على خلايا حمضية مغمورة flooded cell acid. ننصحك بحماية عينيك بواسطة نظارات واقية أثناء التعامل مع هذه البطاريات. لقد جمعتني الظروف بـ "خبير" في مجال البطاريات انفجرت معه خلال حياته المهنية ثلاث بطاريات! تأكد أيضاً من التخلص من البطاريات التالفة بعناية لأن الرصاص الموجود بداخلها سام، وهو ما قد يشكل تحدياً صعباً للغاية في الدول التي لا تتمتع ببنية تحتية لتسهيل عملية إعادة التصنيع. 


*القدرة المستقلة عن شبكة التغذية الكهربائية*


ستضطر في الكثير من الحالات إلى تركيب محطة للشبكة اللاسلكية في منطقة لا تتوفر فيها شبكة التغذية الكهربائية أو أن هذه الشبكة غير موثوقة كما في حالات المواقع النائية أو في الدول النامية التي تتعرض فيها شبكات التغذية الكهربائية للإنقطاعات المتكررة. 

يتألف نظام التغذية المستقل بشكل أساسي من بطارية تحتفظ بالقدرة الكهربائية التي يتم توليدها باستخدام مولد يعمل بواسطة الرياح، الطاقة الشمسية أو الوقود السائل. يحتاج هذا النظام أيضاً إلى دارات إلكترونية لتنظيم عملية شحن وتفريغ البطارية. 

ينبغي اختيار تجهيزات تعمل بالحد الأدنى من القدرة الكهربائية أثناء تصميم نظام يعمل بالطاقة الشمسية أو قوة الرياح. يرفع كل وات إضافي من جهة المستهلك تكاليف بناء مصدر القدرة الكهربائية بشكل كبير. يتطلب الإستهلاك الأكبر للقدرة حجوماً أكبر من خلايا الطاقة الشمسية وبطاريات أكثر وأثقل وزناً لتوفير القدرة المطلوبة. يؤدي توفير القدرة عبر الإختيار الملائم للتجهيزات إلى وفر كبير في النفقات والمشقة. لا تتطلب الوصلات اللاسلكية بعيدة المدى على سبيل المثال مضخماً قوياً يستهلك الكثير من القدرة، حيث يمكن لبطاقة شبكة لاسلكية تتمتع بحساسية استقبال عالية بالإضافة إلى توفر مساحة 60% من منطقة فرانيل دون عوائق العمل بشكل أفضل من استخدام المضخم عدا عن توفير استهلاك القدرة الكهربائية. تنطبق في هذه الحالة إحدى المقولات الشهيرة لهواة الإرسال اللاسلكي والتي تنص على أن الهوائي الجيد هو أفضل المضخمات على الإطلاق. يمكن أيضاً تخفيض استهلاك القدرة الكهربائية عبر تخفيف سرعة المعالج CPU، تقليص قدرة الإرسال إلى الحد الأدنى اللازم لتشغيل الوصلة اللاسلكية، تقليل تواتر إرسال حزم التعارف وإيقاف النظام عن العمل في الأوقات التي لن يتم استخدامه فيها. 

تعمل غالبية أنظمة الطاقة الشمسية المستقلة عند فرق الكمون 12 أو 24 فولت. لذلك يفضل استخدام تجهيزات الشبكة اللاسلكية التي تعمل بالتيار المستمر DC 12 فولت والذي توفره معظم البطاريات السائلة. سيتسبب تحويل التيار المستمر الناتج عن البطارية السائلة إلى تيار متناوب AC بخسارات في القدرة لا مبرر لها. حاول استخدام موجه أو نقطة ولوج تعمل بتيار مستمر يتراوح ما بين 8-20 فولت. 

تحتوي غالبية نقاط الولوج الرخيصة المتوفرة في الأسواق على منظم داخلي للقدرة الكهربائية يخولها العمل ضمن هذا المجال دون أي تعديل ودون خشية ارتفاع درجة حرارتها (حتى في حال بيع الجهاز مع وحدة تغذية كهربائية توفر تياراً قدره 5 أو 12 فولت). 

تحذير: إن تشغيل نقطة الولوج باستخدام وحدة للتغذية الكهربائية تختلف عن تلك التي يوفرها منتج نقطة الولوج سيلغي تلقائياً أي كفالة أو ضمانة وقد يؤدي إلى إتلاف تجهيزاتك. تذكر بأنه وعلى الرغم من أن التقنيات التي سنستعرضها الآن ستعمل عادة كما هو مشروح إلا أنك ستتحمل في حال تجربتها المسؤولية الكاملة. 

إفتح نقطة الولوج وابحث داخلها بالقرب من مدخل التغذية الكهربائية عن مكثفين كبيرين ومحرّض inductor (وهو عبارة عن حلقة يلتف حولها سلك نحاسي). إذا تمكنت من إيجاد هذه العناصر فإن نقطة الولوج تحتوي على منظم للقدرة وأن القيمة الأعظمية لقدرة الدخل تقل بقليل عن القيمة المطبوعة على هذه المكثفات، والتي تتراوح على الأغلب ما بين 16 و 25 فولت. تذكر بأن وحدات التغذية الكهربائية غير المنظمة تحتوي على موجة قد تغذي نقطة الولوج بقدرة أكبر بكثير من هذه القيمة، لذلك لا ننصحك بتوصيل وحدة تغذية غير منظمة ذات 24 فولت إلى جهاز يحتوي على مكثفات تبلغ قدرتها 25 فولت. إن فتح نقطة الولوج سيلغي بالتأكيد أية كفالة أو ضمانة . حاذر من تشغيل أية نقطة ولوج لا تحتوي على منظم للقدرة باستخدام فرق كمون يفوق استطاعتها لأن ذلك قد يؤدي إلى ارتفاع حرارتها، تعطيها أو احتراقها بالكامل. 

تعمل نقطة الولوج الشهيرة Linksys WRT54G عند أي فرق للكمون يتراوح ما بين 5 و 20 فولت (تيار مستمر DC) وتستهلك ما يقارب 6 وات من القدرة الكهربائية، لكنها تحتوي أيضاً على مبدل للشبكة السلكية Ethernet. مع أن وجود هذا المبدل مفيد في بعض الأحيان إلا أنه يزيد من استهلاك القدرة الكهربائية. تقوم Linksys أيضاً بإنتاج نقطة ولوج تدعى WAP54G تستهلك 3 وات فقط بإمكانها تشغيل برمجيات OpenWRT و Freifunk. يستهلك جهاز 4G Systems Accesscube حوالي 6 وات عند إعداده باستخدام منفذ واحد للشبكة اللاسلكية. يمكن استخدام بطاقات الشبكة من نوع mini-PCI المبنية على مجموعة الرقاقات Orinoco والتي تستهلك قسطاً بسيطاً جداً من القدرة في حال كانت سرعة المعيار 802.11b تفي بالغرض. 

من الإستراتيجيات الأخرى لتوفير استهلاك القدرة الكهربائية استخدام أقصر قدر ممكن من أسلاك التغذية الكهربائية للتيار المستمر DC واستخدام أسلاك ثخينة وعالية الجودة مما يقلل من خسارات القدرة إلى الحد الأدنى. 


*حساب وقياس استهلاك القدرة الكهربائية*


يبدأ تصميم النظام المستقل دوماً بحساب استهلاك القدرة الكهربائية. تشكل وحدات التغذية الكهربائية المخبرية المجهزة بمقياس لفرق الكمون (الفولت) والأمبير أسهل أساليب قياس استهلاك القدرة لجهاز ما. يتراوح فرق الكمون الناتج عن بطارية سائلة ما بين 11 فولت (عندما تكون البطارية فارغة) و 14.5 فولت (أثناء شحن البطارية). يمكنك تغيير فرق الكمون في وحدة التغذية المخبرية لقياس سحب الجهاز عند القيم المختلفة لفرق الكمون. يمكن أيضاً في حال تعذر الحصول على وحدة تغذية مخبرية استخدام وحدة التغذية المرفقة مع الجهاز لإجراء هذه القياسات. قم بتركيب مقياس أمبير ampere-meter على أحد الأسلاك الواصلة إلى مدخل تغذية التيار المستمر DC ضمن الجهاز. تنبه إلى أن مقياس الأمبير سيحرق نفسه أو وحدة التغذية في حال تركيبه بين القطبين الموجب والسالب نظراً لأنه يعمل كسلك عادي يصل بين المسبارين وبالتالي سيتسبب في إحداث قصر في الدارة الكهربائية. توخى الحذر أثناء استخدام مقاييس الأمبير لأنها سريعة العطب ولا تحتوي عادة على صمام أمان كهربائي. 

يمكن حساب قيمة القدرة المستهلكة بالمعادلة التالية: 

P = U x I 

حيث P القدرة بالوات، U فرق الكمون بالفولت و I تمثل شدة التيار بالأمبير. على سبيل المثال: 

6 Watts = 12 Volts x 0.5 Ampere 

تعطي النتيجة تصنيف الجهاز. سيستهلك الجهاز إذا عمل لمدة ساعة واحدة مثلاً 6 وات ساعي (Wh) أو 0.5 أمبير ساعه (Ah) أي أنه سيستهلك 144 وات ساعه أو 12 أمبير ساعي في اليوم. 

يمكننا لتبسيط الأمور استخدام تصنيف فرق كمون البطارية لإجراء الحسابات دون أخذ تغيرات فرق الكمون للبطارية تبعاً لحالة شحنها بعين الإعتبار. يتم تصنيف البطاريات باستخدام استطاعتها بالأمبير الساعي Ah لذلك يسهل الحساب باستخدام الأمبير الساعه عوضاً عن الوات الساعه. تتمتع بطارية الشاحنة الكبيرة باستطاعة تعادل 170 أمبير ساعه – أي أنه بمقدور هذه البطارية عند شحنها بالكامل تغذية الجهاز لمدة تصل حتى 340 ساعة خلال دورة تفريغ الشحنة بمقدار 100%. 


*خصائص تفريغ الشحنة – القواعد الأساسية*


يعتمد مقدار فرق الكمون الذي ستوفره بطارية سائلة ذات 12 فولت على حالة شحن هذه البطارية. تبلغ هذه القيمة 12.8 فولت عندما تكون البطارية مشحونة بالكامل 100% ومن ثم تنخفض سريعاً لتصل إلى 12.6 فولت تحت تأثير الحمل. يصبح انخفاض فرق الكمون بعد ذلك خطياً (على فرض بأن البطارية ستوفر تياراً ثابتاً) ويتناقص من 12.6 فولت حتى 11.6 فولت خلال فترة طويلة من الزمن. تزداد سرعة تناقص فرق الكمون بشكل كبير بعد انخفاضه عن مستوى 11.6 فولت. يمكن تخمين حالة شحن البطارية عبر قياس فرق كمونها تحت تأثير الحمل وذلك لأن هذه البطارية تعطي في العادة 95% من قدرتها ضمن مرحلة الإنخفاض الخطي لفرق الكمون. نفترض لذلك بأن البطارية مشحونة بالكامل 100% عند مستوى فرق الكمون 12.6 وفارغة بالكامل 0% عندما يصل فرق الكمون إلى 11.6 فولت. أي أنه من الممكن تقدير حالة شحن البطارية أثناء تفريغ شحنتها باستخدام مقياس لفرق الكمون، حيث تشير قراءة 12.5 فولت مثلاً إلى مستوى شحن يعادل 90% ، 12.3 فولت إلى مستوى شحن 70% وهكذا دواليك. 

يتناقص عمر البطاريات السائلة بسرعة عندما يصل مستوى دورات تفريغ شحنتها إلى 0% (أي تفريغ البطارية بالكامل). تفقد بطارية الشاحنة ما يعادل 50% من استطاعتها التصميمية ضمن 50-150 دورة إذا ما تم شحنها وتفريغها بالكامل خلال كل دورة. تمتلك البطارية فرق كمون بين قطبيها يصل حتى 11 فولت حتى بعدما يتم تفريغ شحنتها بالكامل، حاذر من تفريغ أية بطارية سائلة تحت هذا المستوى لأنك ستخسر قسطاً كبيراً من استطاعة هذه البطارية، كما أن تفريغها إلى مستوى 0 فولت سيتلفها تماماً. ننصحك لتجنب هذا الإحتمال بتركيب دارة فصل الجهد المنخفض low voltage disconnect circuit (LVD) عند بناء أي نظام تتم تغذيته بواسطة البطاريات. تجنب أيضاً تفريغ شحنة البطارية السائلة العادية عند الإستعمال المتكرر إلى مستوى يقل عن 70%، وينصح هنا أيضاً بعدم التفريغ لمستوى يقل عن 80% لإطالة العمر التشغيلي للبطارية. لذلك فإن الإستطاعة العملية لبطارية الشاحنة ذات 170 أمبير ساعي لا تتجاوز 34 إلى 51 أمبير ساعي فقط! 

ينبغي الحفاظ على بطارية السيارة أو الشاحنة على الدوام عند مستوى يزيد عن 12.3 فولت. يمكن السماح لفرق الكمون بالنزول عن هذه القيمة في حالات نادرة – كفترات طويلة غير متوقعة من العوامل الجوية السيئة على سبيل المثال. يمكن السماح بذلك شريطة إعادة شحن البطارية بالكامل بعد هذه الحادثة. يستغرق شحن البطارية بالكامل حتى مستوى 100% فترة طويلة للغاية نظراً لأن عملية الشحن تتباطأ عند اقتراب شحنة البطارية من استطاعتها التامة حتى عند توفر الكثير من القدرة من مصدر التيار الكهربائي. لا يمكن لمصادر التيار الكهربائي الضعيفة أن تشحن البطارية بالكامل وبالتالي فهي تتسبب في إتلاف البطاريات بسرعة. ننصحك دوماً بشحن البطاريات بشكل جيد لتخفيض التكاليف الكلية للمشروع. سيساعدك منظم شحن الطاقة الشمسية/طاقة الرياح أو شاحن البطارية الآلي (والذي يتمتع بمواصفات شحن جيدة) على توفير النفقات أيضاً. أفضل هذه المواصفات IUIa تليها من حيث الجودة مواصفات IU. 

تعتبر بطاريات المبتدئين أرخص الخيارات المتاحة لكنها ليست بالضرورة أفضلها. تتوفر في الأسواق أيضاً بطاريات خاصة بأنظمة الطاقة الشمسية صممت خصيصاً لهذا الغرض. تتيح هذه البطاريات دورات شحن وتفريغ أوسع (تصل حتى 50% من شحنة البطارية تبعاً للنوع والجودة) كما تتمتع بتيار تفريغ ذاتي منخفض. أما البطاريات السائلة محكمة الإغلاق فهي عالية الكلفة إلا أنها أكثر أمناً. 

تتميز بطاريات السيارات أو الشاحنات التي لا تحتاج إلى صيانة maintenance-free بتيار تفريغ ذاتي منخفض جداً، لكنها تحتاج أيضاً إلى بعض الصيانة. يجب تفقد مستوى السائل ضمن هذه البطاريات بشكل مستمر، خصوصاً في الأجواء الحارة، ويجب أيضاً إضافة الماء المقطر لتعويض أي نقص في هذا السائل. قد يؤدي إهمال هذه النقطة إلى إتلاف البطارية. 

يؤدي شحن البطاريات بشكل زائد عن اللزوم إلى إتلافها أيضاً! ينبغي تنظيم تيار الشحن في الأنظمة التي تحتوي على بطاريات للتخزين المؤقت. يتسبب الشحن الزائد واللامحدود في إتلاف البطارية. سيتحلل العنصر المائي في الحمض الكبريتي إذا كان فرق كمون البطارية مرتفعاً جداً بفعل التحليل الكهربائي ليخلق جواً يحتوي على كميات مركزة من الأوكسجين والذي يعتبر مؤكسداً قوياً سيتلف الموصلات الداخلية للبطارية. 


*تصميم نظام يحتوي على بطارية للتخزين الإحتياطي Battery buffered system*


يسهّل وجود شبكة غير مستقرة للتغذية الكهربائية قادرة على أداء مهامها بين الفينة والأخرى من عملية تزويد التجهيزات بالقدرة اللازمة لتشغيلها. يقتصر الأمر في هذه الحالة على ضرورة وجود شاحن أوتوماتيكي يمتلك القدرة على شحن بطارية ذات حجم ملائم. ننصحك باستخدام شاحن ذو مبدّل يتمتع بنطاق واسع لدخل القدرة الكهربائية بالإضافة إلى خصائص جيدة لعملية الشحن الكهربائي. يوفر هذا الأسلوب حماية ملائمة ضد تذبذبات شبكة التغذية الكهربائية. قد لا تتمكن الشواحن الرخصية التي تعتمد على مقوّم بسيط للتيار الكهربائي من شحن البطارية بالكامل عند تدني القدرة الكهربائية الواردة من شبكة التغذية الكهربائية. لا يستطيع شاحن بسيط مصمم للعمل عند فرق الكمون 230 فولت (تيار مستمر) توفير أي تيار لشحن البطارية (أو توفير تيار ضئيل جداً) عند تشغيله عند فرق كمون يعادل 200 فولت أو أقل. لن ينجح هذا الشاحن في شحن البطارية بالكامل مهما طالت فترة تشغيله. قد يحترق هذا الشاحن بالمقابل في حال ازدياد كمون التيار الكهربائي بشكل بسيط – أو قد يتسبب بإتلاف البطارية بعد برهة قصيرة. ننصحك باستخدام منظم للتيار الكهربائي المتناوب لمنع احتراق الشاحن بسبب التيار المرتفع. 

يبدو النظام الحاوي على بطارية للتخزين الإحتياطي على الشكل التالي: 







شكل 7.7: نظام متكامل يحتوي على بطارية للتخزين الإحتياطي
لنفترض بأن جهازنا يستهلك 7 وات عند فرق الكمون 12 فولت. نحتاج إلى تشغيل هذا الجهاز لمدة 24 ساعة يومياً – أي أن الجهاز سيستهلك: 

168 Wh = 24h x 7 W 

تبلغ شدة التيار بالأمبير عند فرق الكمون 12 فولت: 

14 Ah = 168 Wh / 12 Volt 

لنفترض الآن بأن شبكة التغذية الكهربائية قد تنقطع أحياناً لمدة أسبوع. 

98 Ah = 14 Ah/day x 7 days 1176 Wh = 98 Ah x 12 Volt 

إذا سمحنا للبطارية بإفراغ شحنتها من مستوى 100% إلى مستوى 30% (أي استهلاك 70% من استطاعة هذه البطارية) سنحتاج إلى استطاعة تخزين تبلغ: 

140 Ah = 98 ah / 0.7 

تتوافر في الأسواق بطارية شاحنة بهذا الحجم. 

تعمل شبكة التغذية الكهربائية عادة لمدة 5 ساعات في اليوم، وبالتالي ينبغي أن يعمل النظام لمدة 19 ساعة بالإعتماد على البطارية. 

133 Wh = 19h x 7 Watt 

يستحيل شحن أو تفريغ البطارية بشكل فعّال 100%، حيث لا بد من ضياع جزء من القدرة ضمن البطارية. لذلك يتوجب علينا شحن هذه البطارية باستخدام قدرة تفوق القدرة التي سنحصل عليها. تبلغ فاعلية الشحن/التفريغ عادة 75%. 

177.4 Wh = 133 Wh / 0.75 

كما نرغب أيضاً بشحن البطارية بالكامل خلال 5 ساعات. 

على اعتبار فاعلية الشحن: 

166 Wh = 148 Wh / 0.75 

نحول هذه القيمة إلى الأمبير الساعي Ah: 

14.8 Ah = 177.4 Wh / 12 Volt 

وباعتبار زمن الشحن: 

2.96 A = 14.8 Ah / 5h 

تستمر نقطة الولوج باستهلاك القدرة الكهربائية أثناء عملية الشحن. 7 وات تعادل 0.6 أمبير عند فرق الكمون 12 فولت: 

3.56 A = 2.96 A + 0.6 A 

يتوجب علينا الإنتباه إلى أن عملية الشحن تتباطأ مع اقتراب نهاية فترة الشحن. لذلك يفضل استخدام تيار شحن أكبر من القيمة المحسوبة للحصول على شحن كامل 100%. ينصح في هذه الحالة استخدام شاحن من نوع IUIa باستطاعة 8 أمبير نظراً لفترة الشحن القصيرة نسبياً (5 ساعات). 

يصل عمر بطارية الشاحنة الرخيصة حتى 5 سنوات شريطة تفقد السائل ضمنها بشكل دوري. لا تنسى استخدام دارة فصل الجهد المنخفض. يفضل أيضاً تصميم الجهاز بسعة أكبر قليلاً من المطلوب. سيضعف أداء البطارية مع مرور الزمن بغض النظر عن جودة تصميم النظام بأكمله مما يستدعي تغييرها في إحدى الأوقات. يفضل من ناحية الكلفة بشكل عام زيادة استطاعة مصدر القدرة بدلأً من زيادة استطاعة البطاريات. 


*تصميم نظام تغذية يعمل بالطاقة الشمسية أو بقدرة الرياح*


يعتمد مقدار القدرة التي يمكنك الحصول عليها باستخدام نظام يعمل بالطاقة الشمسية أو بقدرة الرياح على موقع تركيب هذا النظام وعلى فصول السنة. يمكنك عادة الحصول على معلومات طاقة الإشعاع الشمسي أو سرعة الرياح من مراكز الأرصاد الجوية. تقوم هذه المراكز بتجميع هذه المعلومات على مر السنين ويمكنها إعلامك عن التوقعات المنطقية التي يمكنك اعتمادها في كل فصل من فصول السنة. تتوفر أيضاً بعض برمجيات مواءمة وحسابات أنظمة الطاقة الشمسية، منها على سبيل المثال البرنامج التجاري PVSOL (وهو برنامج باهظ الكلفة). يمكن الحصول على نسخة تجريبية من هذا البرنامج تعمل بلغات عدة. 

يتطلب حساب كمية القدرة التي يمكن توليدها بواسطة نظام يعمل بالطاقة الشمسية بدقة الكثير من العمل. تؤثر في هذه الحسابات عوامل مختلفة مثل درجة الحرارة، عدد ساعات شروق الشمس، كثافة الإشعاع الشمسي، الإنعكاسات في البيئة المحيطة، كيفية توضع الخلايا الشمسية وغيرها. تعتبر برمجيات المواءمة ومعلومات الأحوال الجوية نقطة بداية جيدة، لكن تذكر أنه في الواقع العملي قد يتسبب أمر فائق البساطة كتجمع الغبار على سطح الخلايا الشمسية في إفشال نتائج حساباتك النظرية. 

يصعب تخمين كمية القدرة الناتجة عن مولد يعمل بقدرة الرياح في حال وجود عوائق تحيط بهذا المولد. يتمثل الأسلوب العلمي في قياس سرعة الرياح الفعلية في موقع التركيب على مدى سنة كاملة – وهو ما يجعله أمراً غير قابل للتطبيق العملي. 

فيما يلي دليل عملي لمساعدتك في إنجاز هذه المهمة. ننصحك في حال تعذر حصولك على برنامج حاسوبي ملائم أو معلومات تفصيلية للأحوال الجوية في منطقتك بأن تقوم ببناء نظام تجريبي. يتوجب عليك في حال عدم تمكن هذا النظام من شحن البطارية بشكل كاف أن تقوم بزيادة عدد أو حجم الخلايا الشمسية المستخدمة. إن الحفاظ على استهلاك القدرة الكهربائية عند حدوده الدنيا يلعب دوراً أساسياً في تجنيبك التكاليف الباهظة غير المتوقعة كما أسلفنا. 

ينبغي أن تبدأ حساباتك باعتبار الوقت الأسوأ من السنة إذا أردت استخدام النظام بشكل دائم دون أي انقطاع. ستحتاج إلى اتخاذ قرار فيما إذا كان نظامك سيعتمد على استطاعة تخزين إضافية أو مصدر أكبر للقدرة لكي يتمكن من توفير القدرة اللازمة لتشغيل التجهيزات خلال الفترات التي تهدأ فيها الرياح. قد يكمن الحل الأرخص في أن يقوم شخص ما بشحن النظام يدوياً باستخدام مولد يعمل بالوقود السائل عندما تطول فترات سكون الرياح. 

يتمثل الخيار الأمثل في الجمع بين الطاقة الشمسية وقدرة الرياح للفصول التي تزداد فيها شدة الرياح عندما تضعف أشعة الشمس. توفر الشمس في ألمانيا على سبيل المثال 10% من الطاقة في فصل الشتاء مقارنة مع فصل الصيف. لا يتمتع فصلي الربيع والخريف بقسط جيد من الطاقة الشمسية أيضاً إلا أن الرياح فيهما تشتد بدرجة كبيرة. لا بد في هذه الحالة من استخدام بطاريات ضخمة نظراً لعدم قدرة أي من الخلايا الشمسية أو المولدات التي تعمل بقدرة الرياح على توفير قدر كاف من الطاقة خلال فصل الشتاء. 

يحتاج تصميم نظام التغذية الكهربائية للعمل دون انقطاع ضمن هذه الظروف إلى هامش أمان جيد وإلى قدر وافر من استطاعة التخزين. ينبغي القيام بعملية الشحن بشكل مستمر للحصول على الشحن التام كلما سنحت الفرصة في فترات الطقس الجيد. قد يتوجب تبديل الخلايا الشمسية على المدى الطويل بعد 25 سنة – في حين قد ينبغي تبديل البطاريات كل سنة في نظام لا يمتلك القدرة الكافية لشحنها! الدارة يتألف نظام التغذية بالطاقة الشمسية من العناصر التالية: 






شكل 7.8: نظام تغذية يعمل بالطاقة الشمسية أو بقدرة الرياح 

يتم توصيل النظامين معاً إلى نفس البطارية في حال الجمع بين الطاقة الشمسية وقدرة الرياح. 

*قدرة الرياح *


يعتبر مولد القدرة الكهربائية اعتماداً على قدرة الرياح خياراً بديهياً عند تصميم نظام مستقل لنقطة لاسلكية سيتم تركيبها في أعلى تلة أو جبل. من الضروري في هذه الحالة أن تكون سرعة الرياح عالية بما فيه الكفاية في الموقع الذي قد تحيط به بعض العوائق. ينبغي أن لا يقل متوسط سرعة الرياح على مدار العام عن 3-4 متراً في الثانية كما ينبغي أن يتم تركيب المولد على ارتفاع 6 أمتار على الأقل عن العوائق المحيطة ضمن مساحة تصل إلى 100 متر. لا تتمتع المواقع البعيدة عن السواحل عادة برياح ذات سرعة كافية لتشغيل أنظمة التغذية العاملة بقدرة الرياح. 
*الطاقة الشمسية *


يمثل النظام المبني حصراً باستخدام الخلايا الشمسية الخيار الأمثل في معظم الحالات. يسهل عادة إيجاد مواقع ملائمة لتركيب هذه الخلايا عدا عن أنها لا تحتوي على أجزاء ميكانيكية متحركة تحتاج إلى صيانة مستمرة. 

من الضروري في حالة أنظمة الطاقة الشمسية أن يتم تركيب الخلايا الشمسية وتوجيهها على النحو الأمثل بالنسبة للشمس. قد تختلف زاوية التوجيه المثلى على مدار العام وتعتمد بشكل كبير على إحداثيات الموقع. يتوجب الإنتباه أيضاً إلى أن الغبار، الأغصان أو الطيور قد تتسبب في تلويث الخلايا الشمسية. قد تكون الزاوية المثلى على سبيل المثال مسطحة للغاية بشكل يسهل معه تجمع الأوساخ على الخلية الشمسية، مما يستدعي تنظيفها بشكل دوري. 

لا ينبغي أن يغطي الظل بعض أجزاء الخلية الشمسية أثناء النهار وذلك لأن هذه الخلية تتألف من مجموعة من الخلايا الأصغر والمتصلة ببعضها البعض بشكل تسلسلي. تكمن قوة أي سلسلة في قوة أضعف عناصرها. إذا تم تغطية خلية واحدة من الخلية الشمسية (بغصن شجرة على سبيل المثال) لن تتمكن الخلية بأكملها من توليد القدرة الكهربائية. قد يتسبب ظل سلك واحد في تخفيض القدرة التي يستطيع النظام بأكمله توليدها! 

*منظمات الشحن *


تختلف منظمات الشحن للمولدات التي تعمل بقدرة الرياح عن تلك المستخدمة في الخلايا الشمسية. لذلك لا بد من تركيب منظمين في حال جمع نظام توليد القدرة بين الطاقة الشمسية وقدرة الرياح. ينبغي توصيل كل من هذين المنظمين إلى أقطاب البطارية مباشرة (من خلال صمام كهربائي). 

تأثير تتبع نقطة القدرة الأعظمية Maximum Power Point Tracking 

يتسم منتجو الخلايا الشمسية بالكرم الشديد عند حساب إستطاعة منتجاتهم، لذلك فإن القدرة التي ستحصل عليها عملياً تقل بكثير عن القيمة المذكورة في المواصفات الفنية للخلية الشمسية. يمكن الحصول على الإستطاعة النظرية عند فرق كمون محدد، عندما تكون درجة الخلية الشمسية 20 درجة مئوية وعندما تبلغ شدة الإشعاع الشمسي 1000 وات في المتر المربع، وهي شروط بعيدة كل البعد عن الواقع العملي نظراً لأن درجة حرارة الخلية الشمسية سترتفع بشدة عندما يبلغ الإشعاع الشمسية 1000 وات في المتر المربع. تخفّض درجات الحرارة المرتفعة من قدرة الخرج الفعّالة للخلية الشمسية. لا يمكننا مع الآسف معالجة هذه المشكلة وجلّ ما نستطيع عمله أن نأخذ بعين الإعتبار عجز الخلايا الشمسية عن توفير القدرة المذكورة في مواصفاتها الفنية. 

من الضرورة بمكان اعتبار تأثير فرق كمون خرج الخلية الشمسية في الأنظمة المستقلة. ينخفض فرق الكمون في الخلية عند استخدام منظم الشحن البسيط إلى مستوى فرق الكمون بين قطبي البطارية. قد تعمل إحدى الخلايا الشمسية بفاعليتها القصوى عند فرق الكمون 18 فولت – قد تولد 1 أمبير عند 300 وات في المتر المربع في درجة حرارة تعادل 30 مئوية. تدعى هذه النقطة التي تعمل فيها الخلية بفاعليتها القصوى بنقطة القدرة الأعظمية Maximum Power Point – MPP. 

أي أن هذه الخلية ستولد: 

18 Watt = 18 Volt x 1 Ampere 

إذا تم توصيل هذه الخلية إلى بطارية يبلغ فرق الكمون بين قطبيها 12.3 فولت ستكون شدة التيار أكبر بقليل من نقطة القدرة الأعظمية MPP (ربما 1.1 أمبير) لكن فرق كمون الخلية سينخفض إلى مستوى فرق كمون البطارية: 

13.5 Watt = 12.3 Volt x 1.1 Ampere 

تبلغ الفاعلية في مثالنا هذا 75% فقط باستخدام منظم الشحن البسيط. يمكن معالجة هذه المشكلة باستخدام منظم للطاقة الشمسية قادر على تتبع نقطة القدرة الأعظمية. تزداد الفاعلية باستخدام منظم جيد من هذا النوع إلى 90% في حين لا يمكن الحصول على فاعلية تفوق 70% من القدرة التي يدعيها المنتج في الأنظمة المعتمدة على المنظمات البسيطة. زيادة استطاعة البطارية والخلية الشمسية يمكنك زيادة استطاعة البطاريات عبر توصيل بطاريتين (أو أكثر) على التوازي – أي توصيل القطبين الموجبين معاً باستخدام سلك ثخين. يجب تركيب صمام كهربائي في السلك بالقرب من كل قطب موجب. وصّل الأقطاب السالبة معاً دون صمامات. بمقدورك أيضاً توصيل الخلايا الشمسية بنفس الأسلوب دون استخدام الصمامات. 

*دارة فصل الجهد المنخفض Low Voltage Disconnect Circuit *


تتصل التجهيزات المستهلكة للقدرة عادة (كنقطة الولوج، موجه الشبكة اللاسلكية أو غيرها) بمنظم الشحن. تحتوي غالبية منظمات الشحن على دارة فصل الجهد المنخفض. لا يجوز أن تتوقف هذه الدارة عن العمل بأي حال من الأحوال وإلا فإن النظام مبني على تصميم خاطئ أو أن هناك عطلاً ما. إذا احتوى النظام على منظمين أوأكثر يحتوي كل منهما على دارة فصل الجهد المنخفض وصّل التجهيزات بأحد هذه المنظمات فقط وإلا فقد تتسبب في إتلاف هذه المنظمات. 

*الحسابات *


لا يختلف حساب نظام الطاقة الشمسية كثيراً عن حساب النظام الذي يحتوي على بطارية للتخزين الإحتياطي (والذي أسهبنا في شرحه آنفاً). من البديهي في هذه الحالة أن تكون الأوقات التي لا تتوفر فيها أية قدرة للشحن طويلة جداً، كما يصعب الحصول على قيمة ثابتة لتيار الشحن يمكن استخدامها لإجراء الحسابات. 

يجب أن يتمكن النظام المصمم بشكل جيد من إعادة شحن البطارية الفارغة بالكامل خلال عدة أيام في الأحوال الجوية الجيدة بالإضافة إلى توفير القدرة الكهربائية للتجهيزات في الآن ذاته.


----------



## بدرالدلم (26 أغسطس 2011)

معلومات قيمه شكرا لك


----------



## على المرسى (27 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ko sman (12 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
أخي الكريم شكراً جزيلاً لك على المعلومات القيمة:


عندي سؤال سيط على هذه الفة

*من الضرورة بمكان اعتبار تأثير فرق كمون خرج الخلية الشمسية في الأنظمة المستقلة. ينخفض فرق الكمون في الخلية عند استخدام منظم الشحن البسيط إلى مستوى فرق الكمون بين قطبي البطارية. قد تعمل إحدى الخلايا الشمسية بفاعليتها القصوى عند فرق الكمون 18 فولت – قد تولد 1 أمبير عند 300 وات في المتر المربع في درجة حرارة تعادل 30 مئوية. تدعى هذه النقطة التي تعمل فيها الخلية بفاعليتها القصوى بنقطة القدرة الأعظمية Maximum Power Point – MPP. 

أي أن هذه الخلية ستولد:
18 Watt = 18 Volt x 1 Ampere 

إذا تم توصيل هذه الخلية إلى بطارية يبلغ فرق الكمون بين قطبيها 12.3 فولت ستكون شدة التيار أكبر بقليل من نقطة القدرة الأعظمية MPP (ربما 1.1 أمبير) لكن فرق كمون الخلية سينخفض إلى مستوى فرق كمون البطارية: 

**13.5 Watt = 12.3 Volt x 1.1 Ampere 
*
ماذا لو كان فرق الكمون للبطاريات أكبر 
هل *ستكون شدة التيار أكبر بقليل من نقطة القدرة الأعظمية MPP أيضاً؟*


----------



## greentec (19 مارس 2013)

اطلع على موضوع توليد الكهرباء بواسطة الرياح والطاقة الشمسية
توليد الكهرباء بواسطة الرياح والطاقة الشمسية


----------



## saifing (22 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابراهيم شكاح (22 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء واتمنى التوسع اكثر بلموظع


----------

